# I am sorry.



## spikethebest (Mar 26, 2010)

I would like to take a moment and apologize to whoever I upset by sending them an unsolicited PM about Mazuri food. I only send out PMs to people that need help with diet, pyramiding, or are completely new to the world of tortoises. 

I very strongly believe in Mazuri, and the benefits from this product are real, proven, and documented nationwide. 

I talk to a lot of people about Mazuri, and so to whoever you are (you can remain nameless), I sincerely apologize for offending you, upsetting you, causing an undesirable harm to you by offering Mazuri tortoise food. 

In no way, shape or form, do I intend to upset anyone, at anytime. I know that I am sometimes aggressive, determined, forward, or what have you about my Mazuri and related items, but that just who I am. I am a salesperson by nature. I am a competitive person in everything that I do. And sometimes, I cross that gray, fuzzy line that keeps on moving.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 26, 2010)

Sweeten the deal and send us free Mazuri!!!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2010)

Defiant said:


> Sweeten the deal and send us free Mazuri!!!!!



LOL .... NOW THATS A SALESMAN!

.... I like that idea!


----------



## stells (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate those type of salesmen... the pushers... the ones where you walk into a shop... and they offer you something that is on offer at the till... it really does get my goat and makes me not want to shop there anymore...

At the end of the day its tortoise food... advertise... if interested parties want to buy they will PM you... people don't come on this forum to be made to feel uncomfortable... by having something pushed onto them... they come to get advise on there tortoises... and chat to other keepers... if they happen to think oh this Mazuri sounds like good stuff... they will get in touch...

Pushers only push people away!!!!


----------



## chadk (Mar 27, 2010)

Kelly, how do you really feel about this though?????


----------



## Candy (Mar 27, 2010)

It's very nice of you for admitting your faults Cory. That takes a lot of courage for someone to do that.


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2010)

You are so enthusiastic about everything you say and do, Cory....even with your apologies. I think that is just part of your up-beat character. I don't think anyone could take offence to that.


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2010)

I see a big difference between a single "hey, just making you aware" offer and being pushy. Cory and anybody else is welcome to PM me about tortoise related products that I might like.
If I get PM'ed repeatedly after declining, then I'll feel like I'm being pushed. I like to be made aware of new products and services. Its very easy to decline.

I have met Cory personally and while is enthusiastic and passionate about all things tortoise, he is anything but pushy.


----------



## webskipper (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a newsletter unsubscribe option in my newsletters per ICANN and when clients do register, they have the option of opting into receiving newsletters. This is why I love my ZenCart. PM me if you want assistance.

"This email address was given to us by you or by one of our customers. If you feel that you have received this email in error, please send an email to [email protected]"

"This email is sent in accordance with the US CAN-SPAM Law in effect 01/01/2004. Removal requests can be sent to this address and will be honored and respected."


----------



## terracolson (Mar 27, 2010)

Cory, your the best in my book


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 28, 2010)

I have to agree with Kelly. I really dislike high pressure salespeople, unsolicited emails and online "newsletters" that advertise merchandise.

Again, the key word here is _*unsolicited*_.

I have no problem with Cory starting threads that let TFO members know what products he has to offer and is eager to sell. His conscientious supervision of the details of the sale and delivery process are exemplary and has earned my gratitude and respect. I will continue to buy any merchandise that he offers and I need. However, I would not like to get unsolicited PMs.


----------



## stells (Mar 29, 2010)

chadk said:


> Kelly, how do you really feel about this though?????



And there was me thinking i had got to grips with this not holding back stuff.... must try harder next time


----------



## bettinge (Mar 29, 2010)

Cory, You have great products and great service! I will continue to do business with you. 

You are right, there is a fine line between enthusiasm and annoyance. Crapping on others sales threads and sending unsolicited PM's will likely hurt your cause rather than help it!

I personally like your drive to help others at a fair price! Keep up the good work!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 29, 2010)

I worked with cory at the reptile show in pomona, and he was one of the nicest people I have ever met I hope the person who was offended will forgive and forget.


----------



## Lucas-Chaparron (Mar 29, 2010)

oh, Cory.. u r just too cute 
Capitalisim RULES!!! he,he,he


----------



## Defiant (Mar 29, 2010)

Cory FREE MAZURI!!!!!!  Okay maybe that was unnecessary. This thread is a hit though. Only thing I can say is if you believe in something share it. If people are not interested in a product that is emailed to you don't respond. How many times do you get spam or unwanted email? I've done business with him and hes awesome, keeps his word and sells amazing products at very affordable prices. Sometimes people don't want them and that's their choice. But also if you don't get the heads up about a product or person selling it. You could and most probably would end up paying more unless referred to the same person sending you an "AD" if you will. I don't think its pushy at all. It is however informational. People are more prone to purchasing a product that is advertised vs. them having to look for it. And most of the time some folks do not even know what it is exactly they are looking for.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 1, 2010)

Uh...yes?

I shall follow up with a Private Message.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I hope those who I hurt have enjoyed my free Mazuri that I have shipped out. And I hope everyone else can also enjoy my free Mazuri as a token of my appreciatation for all my friends on here.


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Cory I didn't get a PM from you about Mazuri.   I know I have asked before or was told before, but how much do you sell it for? I will PM you because I would like some and also your DT plant seeds.

Dawna


----------

